# Please help this is making me feel really down



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi i could relly do with some advice when i have a bad case of IBS or even when im not i get this bump just below my ribcage ive been to the doctors about it and he couldent do anything i cant wear any of the nice tops as all you can see is this bump, does anyone else have this problem as i feel very alone and its really getting me down , please help


----------



## 13583 (Aug 19, 2005)

I do not have this problem but I will give u some advice. Wear those nice tops k. Beacuse If u pretend its not there people will not notice it (well, thats what my sister tells me) Dont let that bump get you down. I have a hump (because i slouch alot) and i do not let that bring me down. My family keeps reminding me about it but i dont really care what they say (well, only if its halpfull advice.) But Come on girl, I bet ur very beautiful on the inside and even more on the out-jordyn


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

thankyou for your wonderful advice it really cheered me up , when i wrote this post it was just after id been holiday shopping, so i was feeling a bit down that some of the tops dident look very nice so i dident buy them , but after reading that i think lll have to go out shopping again (any excuse







) thanks again and welcome to the board


----------

